
YouTube Music and YouTube Premium launch in 17 countries - chirau
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2018/06/youtube-music-and-youtube-premium.html
======
eliaspro
Does anyone know whether there will be an API/SDK for building services on top
of it or to integrate it into other platforms/products?

